# What mineral do you feed and why?



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

What kind of mineral do you feed your goats and why? Im looking for a different mineral as I picked up a bag of Purina goat mineral and I didnt care for it. The only other mineral I can get around here comes in 8 lb bags and I would rather buy in a 25 lb bag. I can get a cow and goat pasture mineral but they dont really sell them and what they do have the bags are so old I wouldnt chance it. I may have to just order from Hoeggers or Jeffers.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I feed the Purina because it is what I can get. If I could I would get Sweet lix


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I really loved Purina goat mineral but I cant get it easily now so I use Top Choice by Southern States - comes in 50lbs


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I feed purina, thats all I can get.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Sweetlix, as I can get it easily, and it's not all that expensive.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I use purina same as everyone else thats what is availible. If I had a choice sweet lix


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

I use Dumor's Pasture mineral for cattle and goats, but am in the process of trying to find something better. I have found that I need to supplement zinc to some of my goats, and am always wondering if they are getting enough copper. i think these are OK, but marginally. Depends so much on our local status of soil minerals, water minerals,recent history of draught, etc . I believe there really is not a mineral that works for everyone, depending on these things and where you live. I have heard of some odd things from other breeders that they are convinced are from mineral deficiencies, even using standard mixes. Just my thought from previous conversations!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very true CapraKoza. Not every mineral is good for everyone. Each location will need different things depending on what teh hay has in it or the feed. Remember if your area isnt deficent in something doesnt mean the area your feed is grown in isnt as well. So you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We offer SweetLix. Easily accessible and moderately priced. The feed store we go to regularly just started offering Purina, so I may try something different in the future but the goats seem to like SweetLix.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I always have Purina minerals available, and sometimes Sweetlix, both are pretty good, but I prefer Purina over Sweetlix.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

For awhile i offered both sweet lix and purina, my goats prefered the purina. Generally im not a fan of pre mixed anything, as i feel there is extras they dont need, and with any pre mixed things (feed mineral etc) they are formulated for animals across the country. Different areas need different things. I really dont care for purina as a whole. I havnt found a grain product made by them that i like. too many unknowns. Some of their favorite ingrediants are grain by products and processed grain by products. I work at a feed store and when we had their rep out to talk about it, they couldnt answer most of the questions (after bragging that he had been a rep for more then twenty years) But the girls do well on the purina mineral. I do add copper and selenium when needed. A good indication of copper deficiancy is a bald end or fish tail, and a rough coat. they generally start to changed color too, toggs and lavender alpines will turn a yellow color, black goats will fade to red.
beth


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

We give our goats Sweetlix but like others have said sometimes your still have to supplement your goats with extra minerals. I just had to bolus my goats with copper this week. It can be frustrating sometimes when you feel like your supplying your goats with all they need and it's still not enough.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sweetlix meat maker. 25lb bag can last me awhile. I also have baking soda out. 
the purina and sweelix (up here) are the same price $24-$26 per bag. I'd like to go to a protein tub though, i hear it really helps them out!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

When we first got our goats we offered them Purina.. The goats laughed at us (Seriously, they weren't even polite about it). So we switched over to Sweet Lix Meat Maker.. We have to special order it from our local feed store but that is really no big deal. Sweet Lix just changed their formula up a little bit and added distillers grains to the mix. The girls were not so happy about this but after a week they resumed their mineral habit. I also supplement with Copper/dolomite lime. They seem happy and healthy with this routine.

Jennah


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've tried most of the above and found my goats do best on the Golden Blend mineral off of Hoeggers:

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... t=0&page=1

My DH made these neat mineral / baking soda feeders that does an excellent job of preventing wasted mineral - mounted above "butt level" so they don't poop in in, and in a dry & wind free area of the barn. The top/cap is removable to make refilling a snap! We have them in every pen.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I try to stick with a mineral that has a calcium-to-phosphorus ratio of 2:1, because my goats are on grass hay or pasture. I originally used Capri-Min #1, but have switched to Golden Blend due to shippings costs. I can't get minerals here locally, and shipping/freight charges on many are high (sometimes more than the mineral). The girls seem to like the Golden Blend, but the buck doesn't seem to like the smell of it. I'll have to check with the previous owner to see what he was getting.

Good luck with your mineral search. Who knew getting minerals for goats would be so difficult?!?!?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just started using Golden Blend.....I don't know if my boys mind the smell of them, but I love the smell :greengrin: ! I think they smell wonderful! It has taken my boys about 2wks to really start going to them, so maybe the smell did put them off :shrug: !


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok...something I just thought of. My goats eat free choice alfalfa and 1/4 cup grain a day. Does it matter what mineral I get for them? I mean as cal-phos wise? Sweetlix Meat Maker or Golden Blend was one of my choices. WeatherMaster is what Jeffers carries and I was looking at that also.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We feed Sweet Lix as well- the goats go crazy over them, even the babies!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

cdtrum, I agree the Golden Blend minerals smell wonderful and the Capri-Min #1 did too. The only thing I noticed about the Golden Blend is, it seemed more red than the other. Assuming it's from the copper, and wondered, if the buck was smelling that. Funny thing, now that I've had it awhile, not noticing the red so much.

jaytori220, this is the info Caprine Supply has on their site for the two different types of minerals they sell. 
https://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/...9&ps_session=6df517281ccef05e4d738d666db6e4e1

You could ask your vet or other goat people in your area, if you need to consider cal-phos ratio or other issues, when buying minerals. They would know specifics to your area.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have used Golden Blend minerals from Hoegger's since our goat's liked it better than the Purina minerals.


----------



## HummelHill (Aug 8, 2008)

We use Sweetlix Meatmaker, but I have asked my feed store to order some Blue Seal EZ Pels, and am going to give them a try. They are supposed to be more easily absorbed than the loose minerals.


----------

